
The Purpose of a Development Team - bobm_kite9
https://riskfirst.org/Purpose-Development-Team
======
james_ab
Seems short on examples, but the general idea feels right. I think I spend a
lot of time trying to persuade product owners _not_ to build out crazy new
functionality for fear that will just confuse the UI for our existing users or
casual new potential users coming for a look.

There's a lot of power in google's original concept of a single text box.

